# A New Idea for Autographs



## mnmhouston

I found this encyclopedia of Disney characters at abcdistributing.com.  Great to teach kids about every character you can think of and then some.  I'm going to let my kids have the characters autograph their page in the book. 

http://www.abcdistributing.com/home...disney+character&N=35&Nao=0&R=480057-9E9C---2


----------



## nicki.momof3

Looks like a cute book and the price is great.  Only challenge I see is carrying it around all the time.  I can see the getting old after a day.  Small autograph books seem easier to carry.

Would you carry around one for each child?

I have 3 and that would seem heavy.

If you can do it I think it would be a great keepsake.


----------



## Mom2aGoofyBoy

We used this book last year, it was great!  Lots of extra character interaction, and it made it much easier to explain why we didn't need someone to autograph again that we already saw, saved me from waiting in sone character lines.
The best interaction as a result of the book was at hs, we waited to meet buzz and woody and buzz insisted told us to wait very insistently, he left through the character door, and returned with jesse's auto!!  My son thought it was the coolest thing.  Plus, he had a great time playing with woody while we waited for buzz to get back.  
Last year we had a stroller and I had it in one of those string backpacks and left it unless we were planning to see characters.  I'm not sure if it is coming back this year since we don't need the stroller.  It is definitely a great book!


----------



## Twinkler

We used this book too.  So great.  I actually had it laminated and coil bound before we left and it was nice to lay the book flat.  The characters that weren't in the book signed on the cover and the inside of the book front and back. 

GREAT BOOK!


----------



## lnh'smom

What ages are your kids who like this book? Is my DS who will be 10 at that weird age where it might be too babyish? I would love to get a copy for all 3 of my DKs, but not if he won't like it.


----------



## mnmhouston

nicki.momof3 said:


> Looks like a cute book and the price is great.  Only challenge I see is carrying it around all the time.  I can see the getting old after a day.  Small autograph books seem easier to carry.
> 
> Would you carry around one for each child?
> 
> I have 3 and that would seem heavy.
> 
> If you can do it I think it would be a great keepsake.




My kids are 2 and 7 so I would only get one. Your point of carrying the book is well taken, we will have a stroller though, so will just through it in the basket and away we go!


----------



## mnmhouston

Twinkler said:


> We used this book too.  So great.  I actually had it laminated and coil bound before we left and it was nice to lay the book flat.  The characters that weren't in the book signed on the cover and the inside of the book front and back.
> 
> GREAT BOOK!



Great ideas, thanks.


----------



## Kali14

We used that book in May ......  Was a great idea but about halfway through the trip i was tired of carrying it.  It just got heavy but it was a fun idea. Our daughter was 2 1/2 at the time and it was useful in some situations to keep her occupied for a bit......


----------



## madsmom

Twinkler said:


> We used this book too.  So great.  I actually had it laminated and coil bound before we left and it was nice to lay the book flat.  The characters that weren't in the book signed on the cover and the inside of the book front and back.
> 
> GREAT BOOK!



This is a great idea.  How did you do it?  Did you cut each page out and then have each page laminated and then bound them again?  Did you do this yourself or did you take it somewhere that did it for you?


----------



## tpimental

This is a really cute idea and a great price for the book!


----------



## sydneysmom

FANTASTIC IDEA!!!!     I was going to get the regular autograph book...this is so much for fun !   Thank you for posting this !


----------



## BabyPotatoHead

Twinkler said:


> We used this book too.  So great.  I actually had it laminated and coil bound before we left and it was nice to lay the book flat.  The characters that weren't in the book signed on the cover and the inside of the book front and back.
> 
> GREAT BOOK!




I am interested in how you did this too!


----------



## PixieMama

BabyPotatoHead said:


> I am interested in how you did this too!



I don't know about the laminating, but any copy service place (Kinko's, Staples, Office Depot, etc) would be able to coil the book for you.  They'd just have to cut off the book's spine and then re-bind it.  I do this with study books all the time!


----------



## BabyPotatoHead

Thanks for the info about coiling, I probably wouldn't worry about the laminating anyway, might make it difficult for the characters to sign?


----------



## mnmhouston

I PMd the poster re: the laminating and binding and asked if they could return to the thread and let us know how it was done.

Kinkos and Staples would be a good option.  I just wonder if we would have to cut the spine or would they do it.  Also what would it cost? The front and back covers are a little flimsy and the laminating could help those areas especially since it will be handled often.

Just received my book (oh, I meant my kids' book ) this weekend.  It's great, we can't wait to use it in 27 DAYS!!


----------



## lnh'smom

For those of you that have this book, did you get one for each child? Also, if anyone of you do go to Kinkos or Staples to get it "coiled"  could you post the cost? Both of these places are kinda far and I would hate to drive all the way there and find out the price is ridiculous! TIA


----------



## mnmhouston

lnh'smom said:


> For those of you that have this book, did you get one for each child? Also, if anyone of you do go to Kinkos or Staples to get it "coiled"  could you post the cost? Both of these places are kinda far and I would hate to drive all the way there and find out the price is ridiculous! TIA



I bought just one book for my 2 kids.  My kids are 7 and 2 though, so the 2 yo wouldn't care one way or the other.  I would ask your kids if they are willing to share one "very special" keepsake.  I think carrying around more than one would be annoying, but your kids fighting over the book could be much worse.  

I am also interested in the coiling costs and will be stalking the thread until someone who has done it, or taken the itiative to call staples or kinkos, posts the answer.


----------



## PixieMama

The last time I  had Kinko's do this, it was for a study manual... they cut off the book's existing spine and the rebound it with coil (other options are available).  I want to say the cost was just under $10, and the book was about an inch thick.  So it may not be that much for a smaller book.


----------



## wjchiefs

Thanks for showing us this i just got 2 of them for my girls when we go next yr. I will be giving them 2 them before we get there as a present.


----------



## diamondpixienc

This sounds like a great idea but I am curiousto know what the coil bound one look like.  Can you post a pic?


----------



## CMG1

Totally recommend it. I have one of these and I love it. I have a good number of character autograph's and it is a big hit with a lot of the characters, they like to read about themselves!


----------



## Twinkler

Hi guys, sorry I haven't been back since.  We have to move everything out of our house for some drywall repair.  

I'm uploading some pictures right now and I'll post them in a minute.  Thanks for bearing with me.


----------



## Twinkler

So I got the book at a book fair at our kids school, but I"m sure you could find it on Amazon.com.

I took the book to Kinko's and had them cut off the spine and laminate the front and back covers.  Then had them put a coil binding on it.  I chose white because I wanted it to be easy to see in a dark backpack.





Front of the book







  The book could lay flat on a table or we'd fold it in half so there was less for the character to lose.  






While we waited in line, we'd read their story.  






  Nice index to see if they were in the book.  






  If they weren't in the book, we'd have the sign on the inside cover (front or back) and on empty pages.  

It was really nice.  We only had one book for our two kids.  They would take turns who was going to give the marker.  We used a silver sharpie.


----------



## nicki.momof3

Do you remember how much it cost to have that done?


----------



## Twinkler

I know it was less than $10. We have two kids and only had one book this time though, so I justified the $10 that way.


----------



## Twinkler

Our kids have looked at the book so many times, the flip books we had the previous trip never get looked at.


----------



## madsmom

Thank you SOOO much for posting your pictures of this.  I love this idea.  I ordered the book from LTD for $5.95.  I can't wait to get it and take it to Kinko's for the binding and laminating.  I assume you didn't have any problems with the Sharpie marker bleeding through the pages?  Thanks again for this great idea.  It's definitely something different!


----------



## kimis

mnmhouston said:


> I found this encyclopedia of Disney characters at abcdistributing.com.  Great to teach kids about every character you can think of and then some.  I'm going to let my kids have the characters autograph their page in the book.
> 
> http://www.abcdistributing.com/home...disney+character&N=35&Nao=0&R=480057-9E9C---2



I saw this too and have it ordered.  I love your idea and might do the same thing!  Thanks for the great idea!


----------



## Twinkler

madsmom said:


> Thank you SOOO much for posting your pictures of this.  I love this idea.  I ordered the book from LTD for $5.95.  I can't wait to get it and take it to Kinko's for the binding and laminating.  I assume you didn't have any problems with the Sharpie marker bleeding through the pages?  Thanks again for this great idea.  It's definitely something different!



No bleeding.  It was great!


----------



## jaci-h

Holy smokes! I am so excited. Just ordered mine on amazon (for faster shipping). I think this will be a great keepsake for my husband and I to share with our kids one day


----------



## StitchBuddy

Wow, what a great idea!  We are taking my nephew next summer and I think he will love this!!  We bought my daughter a hat and had the character sign it and she still has it, she now 13.


----------



## disney.nut

My daughter is 13 years old and wanted some different than a autograph book.  I painted a Mickey head  and my daughters name on a pillowcase and had the characters to sign it.


----------



## mnmhouston

Headed to staples today for coiling. Will post update on specifics later.


----------



## mnmhouston

just returned from staples. 8.00 about 15 minutes and it's awesome! Well worth it. Laminated front and back covers spiral bound.


----------



## breezylabree

At Staples did they cut the binding off it before they spiral bound it?


----------



## Dismom55

Question:  If I am making my own autograph book, would they still spiral bind it?

I am in the process of making a special Christmas edition for my Dec 2012 trip and have been wondering where and how to get it bound for ease while at Disney.


----------



## dopeydiva

Thank you sooo much for this info!  I am a papercrafter and made super nice autograph books for my twin sons when we last visited 3 yrs ago.  I just ordered two and hope they are here by the time we are ready to go.  I will definitely have them laminated and spiral bound for ease.  Super idea!!!
Stay well,
AnnMarie


----------



## DisSept09

what a great idea!  thanks for the heads up, i'm going to order 2 for my kids.


----------



## sasquatch

Dismom55 said:


> Question:  If I am making my own autograph book, would they still spiral bind it?
> 
> I am in the process of making a special Christmas edition for my Dec 2012 trip and have been wondering where and how to get it bound for ease while at Disney.



Your local office supply store, such as Staples, OfficeMax, Office Depot, should be able to provide spiral binding services.  I created autograph books for our April 2009 trip and had them bound at Staples.


----------



## AlyJoy716

My mom bought my DD4 that book, and each night, she is going to read about a couple of characters to her.  What a great idea to make it an autograph book.  Is it pretty big to haul around?


----------



## AlyJoy716

sasquatch said:


> Your local office supply store, such as Staples, OfficeMax, Office Depot, should be able to provide spiral binding services.  I created autograph books for our April 2009 trip and had them bound at Staples.



How long does it take them to bind a book.  We leave in 10 days, and I have everything printed out, I just don't have it bound yet.


----------



## AlyJoy716

mnmhouston said:


> just returned from staples. 8.00 about 15 minutes and it's awesome! Well worth it. Laminated front and back covers spiral bound.



Never mind previous post.  Thanks for the info!!


----------



## smithmom

Just when I thought I was set, I read posts like this! I love it!!! I'm ordering two today and hoping they arrive in time for me to rush through Kinkos and jump on the plane! Ha!! Thanks for sharing this great idea and pictures.


----------



## mnmhouston

Just returned and wanted to provide an update on the book.  It worked out great! It wasn't too big to lug, just threw it in my bag which hung on the stroller, along with the kitchen sink 

My daughter loved looking at the pages while in the lines.  The characters got a kick out of it too.  ElastaGirl & Mr. Incredible signed their pages and then held up the line actullay leafing through the pages.  I was like, we love your antics, but I've had a 33lb 2yo on my hip for the past half hour waiting for you, can we move this along (I almost told them where to buy one). 

We didn't get many autographs cause spoiled 7yo didn't want to wait in line. She was the queen of the fastpass this trip (her first strollerless trip to the World).  We didn't even see Mickey, who does that?!!  What I decided was to keep the book handy and we'll just add autographs each trip we take.


----------



## somethingblue

To those who have purchased, I am curious about size.
Typically the bag I carry to the parks is a miniature backpack; it could not hold a full size spiral notebook, for instance. Is this book large?


----------



## sasquatch

Does the book have Princess Tiana?  When was it published?


----------



## Bitsmommy

I ordered one on Sunday... I am PRAYING we get it in time!!! It still hasn't shipped, so I am not holding my breath!


----------



## dopeydiva

I ordered my two this past Sat, it's been in 'prepared to ship' mode for three days.  I called today, on hold a llloooonnnnggg time and was told it might ship by tomorrow .  Hope so, we leave Tuesday and I want to get them bound like suggested.  Let's all keep our fingers, toes and anything else crossed for each other 
Stay well,
AnnMarie


----------



## Bitsmommy

dopeydiva said:


> I ordered my two this past Sat, it's been in 'prepared to ship' mode for three days.  I called today, on hold a llloooonnnnggg time and was told it might ship by tomorrow .  Hope so, we leave Tuesday and I want to get them bound like suggested.  Let's all keep our fingers, toes and anything else crossed for each other
> Stay well,
> AnnMarie



Mine is too and we leave Tuesday as well... Fooy!!!


----------



## cojimera

Great idea ,I just order one for my daughters.Now I can't wait to go back to WDW to use it .Good excuse for a another trip( Like I need excuses)


----------



## lnh'smom

somethingblue said:


> To those who have purchased, I am curious about size.
> Typically the bag I carry to the parks is a miniature backpack; it could not hold a full size spiral notebook, for instance. Is this book large?



Yep! It's too large to fit in your backpack if you can't put a spiral notebook in it. Sorry!


----------



## lnh'smom

sasquatch said:


> Does the book have Princess Tiana?  When was it published?



Tiana isn't in the book. Sorry. Forgot to look and see when it was published. If you really need to know, let me know. Otherwise I would rather not run back down in the basement and dig them out of the Christmas gifts again!


----------



## winterwonderland2011

This is a great idea I just ordered one for my daughter for our trip!  Thanks so much!!


----------



## cojimera

For those that took the book to Staples.Can blank pages be added to the book ??I want to add a few extra pages for those characters that are not in the book ( like the playhouse Disney characters which my DD loves )if so how much do they charge.


----------



## mnmhouston

cojimera said:


> For those that took the book to Staples.Can blank pages be added to the book ??I want to add a few extra pages for those characters that are not in the book ( like the playhouse Disney characters which my DD loves )if so how much do they charge.



I don't see why not.  What they do is cut off the binding with a laser cutter, punch the holes in the paper and insert the coil.  I would suggest, though, that you use glossy & sturdy paper (possibly glossy photo printing paper) to match the rest of the book.  

I didn't think to add extra pages (great idea), but when characters were not in the book, we used the inside covers (front and back).


----------



## sasquatch

lnh'smom said:


> Tiana isn't in the book. Sorry. Forgot to look and see when it was published. If you really need to know, let me know. Otherwise I would rather not run back down in the basement and dig them out of the Christmas gifts again!



No need to go back and look for the published date.  Thank you *VERY MUCH* for answering the Tiana question.



			
				cojimera said:
			
		

> For those that took the book to Staples.Can blank pages be added to the book ??I want to add a few extra pages for those characters that are not in the book ( like the playhouse Disney characters which my DD loves )if so how much do they charge.



This was exactly my own thought.  I think I'm going to get this book, bring it to Staples, and have them add some extra sheets.  What I might even do is by the appropriate card stock and print illustrations of the missing characters on them, and then insert them in alpha order in the book, and then have it spiral bound.  Then I'd add a few extra blank pages on the end.


----------



## lnh'smom

sasquatch said:


> What I might even do is by the appropriate card stock and print illustrations of the missing characters on them, and then insert them in alpha order in the book, and then have it spiral bound.  Then I'd add a few extra blank pages on the end.



Now *THAT* is an awesome an idea!


----------



## cojimera

Great idea.I think I'm gonna be the one in line for the characters,jeje .Like my husband always say about my obssesion with WDW." Is that really for the girls?".At least here in the DIS everybody share the feeling.


----------



## cojimera

I just got my book yesterday!! Is better that I imagine,it has a page of stickers at the end of the book.My dd was so excited that she fell sleep "reading"the book.
Thanks for such a great idea and for sharing.


----------



## jsane

I ordered 3 books and it took abc forvever to ship.  i finally got them but I was sweating that they would not come in time. staples has a quick turnaround time for binding (thank goodness).  the books are fantastic though...even DH was impressed!!!


----------



## bonrea

Dismom55 said:


> Question:  If I am making my own autograph book, would they still spiral bind it?
> 
> I am in the process of making a special Christmas edition for my Dec 2012 trip and have been wondering where and how to get it bound for ease while at Disney.



http://www.shutterfly.com/

Click on Photo Books


----------



## sasquatch

jsane said:


> I ordered 3 books and it took abc forvever to ship.  i finally got them but I was sweating that they would not come in time. staples has a quick turnaround time for binding (thank goodness).  the books are fantastic though...even DH was impressed!!!



I called ABC Distributing on Thursday to order this.  They told me they had plenty in stock, but for some reason could not place my order.  Seems like a company that does not have their act together.  I'm going to try again today.


----------



## mnmhouston

My mom had a great idead and I thought I'd share.  You may recall from my earlier posts that DD7 didn't want to wait on lines for autographs and DD2 was afraid of them so we ended up with minimal signed pages. I was telling my mom that we would leave the book with our "bring to disney stuff" to be used on future trips.  She suggested I find her old autograph books and "send our new book away to disney" to get the autographs she has gotten in the past into the new book!  Awesome idea, now just need to find the old books and "forge" the autographs.

She'll be thrilled, maybe a great Santa gift on xmas morn.


----------



## sasquatch

I ordered two books online from ABC Distributing, today, September 21, 2010.  The message states that it should in 5 - 10 business days.  So, I'll post with an update after I receive the books.


----------



## sasquatch

Just wanted to let readers know that I received the books from abc distributing on Thursday, September 30.  I ordered on 9/21, so it took seven business days.

These books are not light.  After ordering them, I am reconsidering if I will use them for autograph books.  The concept of having the autographs in the encyclopedia is awesome, but my children are ages six and five, so they won't be lugging them along.


----------



## nicki.momof3

I agree they are heavy and my children are also young so I would be carrying the heavy book and their stuff - to much.

I do love the idea.  We are going to have the characters sign the regular autograph book and then glue them into the big book after the trip.


----------



## jtink60

We just came back from a great trip and this time we took a white pillowcase and a black sharpie. I took a 5X7 piece of cardboard to slip into the pillowcase so that the sharpie didn't bleed through and to give the characters a writing surface. It turned out great. We have the pillowcase full of signatures on both sides. Minnie signed in a red sharpie that she had. She signed right in the middle with all the other characters around it. The CM's and other people in line really liked it, too. Now it sits on her bed and she reads the names all the time. She even took it for show and tell.


----------



## bear74

sasquatch said:


> This was exactly my own thought.  I think I'm going to get this book, bring it to Staples, and have them add some extra sheets.  What I might even do is by the appropriate card stock and print illustrations of the missing characters on them, and then insert them in alpha order in the book, and then have it spiral bound.  Then I'd add a few extra blank pages on the end.



love this idea.  I was thinking of using some of the autograph pages that are designed on the Creative design thread, but this would be easier.  We will have 2 strollers so not worried about caring it around.


----------



## DisneyDorkORama

awesome!


----------



## PrinceCharmingsMom

Just ordered from Amazon with 2 day shipping and wondering if anyone knows of any of the other characters that are in the parks that aren't in the book. My DS is in love with Tiana so I am going to make her a page and wondering if I should do that for any others?


----------



## sasquatch

PrinceCharmingsMom said:


> Just ordered from Amazon with 2 day shipping and wondering if anyone knows of any of the other characters that are in the parks that aren't in the book. My DS is in love with Tiana so I am going to make her a page and wondering if I should do that for any others?



I have heard that the new characters from _Tangled_ are now appearing in the parks, and they aren't going to be in the book.  Otherwise, I'm not sure.


----------



## krzykramer

This is a great idea, all the pages done and ready for you.  It's helpful so you can check off the characters you have already seen, you won't have to wait twice!

I have made my girls books every time we go.  At first I made all the characters I could think of, and many of the pages didn't get signed (as would happen with this book).  I have learned to stream-line my books to include only the characters I know we will see, and bring extra pages for the characters to sign that I didn't pre-plan for.  I also make them 6x6 so they are easier to manage.

I also make my books with one side for the signature, and the other side for their photo with the character (to be added later).  My 6 year old pulls out her books all the time and loves to see herself with the character!  I know she will treasure it!  

I am a paper crafter so I go a bit over board, but if you're not, there are so many options in the DIsigners area of this site.  Save the images and use the Sam's Wharehouse or Walmart photo department book maker program on thier sites to make yours!


----------



## PrinceCharmingsMom

Too funny...I was working on the Tangled ones this morning when I read this. It came yesterday took it to Fedex Office they bound it and laminated it also added the pages I made for Tangled and Princess Frog. It was $10.13 and I had gotten it from Amazon for $12 with free shipping so it was here in 2 days and it's done and ready to pack for our trip! Thanks again!

I also added a page for the Little Einsteins with Handy Manny and a Bear page with OSO, Duffy and Lotso since he is at Hollywood Studios.


----------



## sasquatch

I am reporting back to those curious about rebinding this book, and making additions.  This is what I did.

Step 1
Using the excellent designs created by ChaosCent (Penny) in the CreativeDISigns forum,  I printed, on 32lb. paper, autographs cards for 
Tiana and Naveen (on the same page)
Flynn and Repunzel (on the same page)
Handy Manny and JoJo/Goliath (on the same page)
The four Little Einsteins (on the same page)
Cinderella's Castle (as a background to a blank page)
I also added a few extra blank pages.

Step 2
I brought the books (I have two), the autograph pages I printed, and the blank pages to Staples.  
I had Staples
a) cut the binding on the existing book
b) laminate the front cover and back cover
c) cut my own autograph pages to size so they would fit the new book
d) add my own autograph pages to the end of the book, after the index
e) remove the sticker page at the end of the book
f) rebind the book with a spiral binding
That cost around $17 total for the two (2) books.

Step 3 (the best part)
Brought the book home and enjoyed watching my children easily flip through the book.

The book can now lay flat, or easily be folder to a specific page for autographs.  

I'll find out in less than 72 hours how well it works at the parks.  The book is around 170 pages, so it is not a lightweight.  I'll be stuck lugging them around in my backpack.

I also plan on getting a two-gallon size zip-lock plastic bag to keep the books in, so they are protected from inclement weather.


----------



## dfluvsmick

This may have already been mentioned, but we did something a few years ago on a trip and we love it.    First of all, the autograph books my kids did when they were younger always seemed to get misplaced or ruined or something.  I saw this idea once, we did it.  AWESOME!!!  Go to any craft store and buy one of those autograph frames.  Have everyone autograph it and then you can frame it when you are home and put your picture (in front of the castle is what we did) in it.  Now it can hang on your wall for years and you will see the autographs ALL the time!!!  
It really wasn't that bad carrying it around...especially if you have a stroller to put it in while you don't need it!!!


----------



## sasquatch

So, just back from our trip and the Disney Junior Encyclopedia of Animated Characters worked out great!  We saw a few other people with the book too, but without the binding modification that I had done.  

The book is heavy, which made for transferring between DS (5) and DD (6) to the characters awkward at times.  It's just hard from someone their age to handle the size and weight of that book and a marker at the same time.  Typically, the kids would take the book to the character, they would sign, give back to the kids, and the kids would hand over the marker and book to either me or my spouse before they posed for photos.  Fortunately, I had pre-paid for the Photopass cd, so for any character to which a photographer was assigned, I did not have to worry about taking my own photograph.  I'd say there was a photographer for about 60% of the characters we met.

We met about 50 characters, and the only ones that didn't have their own page in the book were:
Princess Tiana
Prince Naveen
Little Einsteins
Handy Manny
(For the four above, I had made pages for them and inserted at the end of the book before I had the book rebound.)
Terk (Tarzan)
Lotso (Toy Story 3)
Mary Poppins
(These three signed blank pages.)
Rafiki (had him sign on Simba's page, where there is a picture of Rafiki and Simba)
We did not get to meet the stars from Tangled, and of course, they are not in the book either.

We used a Bic "Mark-It" permanent market, which was selling at Staples for $0.99 and comes in a variety of colors.  There was no bleeding through the pages.


----------



## mnmhouston

Looking forward to adding sigs to our book again in August! 

Need to have the cover re-laminated though as the edges are coming apart. 

Our hope is to keep the book going for years to come and collect all of the sigs we possibly can.


----------



## mnmhouston

Forgot to mention, I just saw this book today on Lakeside.com on sale for $3.95 from $5.95!


----------



## bonrea

We ordered the Encyclopedia books from Amazon, I took them to Kinkos and had the binding changed and the front and back covers laminated.  The books are a bit heavy for carrying around all day but my DW came up with a great solution.  She wanted to get the girls a little Welcome To WDW gift so she got them both monogramed black draw string backpacks, and guess what; the books fit in it perfectly.  The girls had NO problem carrying the books in the back packs and had other things with them as well.

She ordered the back packs from http://www.disneyflorist.com and they put them in the room for us while we were at DTD.

When the characters saw themselves in the books they went nuts.  Pooh saw it and jumped for joy and tried to show it to Tigger.  Tigger ignored him and Pooh showed signs of crying to the crowd and they got after Tigger for it.  It was great fun and it made the character meetings that much more special.  Alice [Alice In Wonderland} spent 10 minutes with us just looking through the book and even brought all the characters in the restaurant over to look as well.  It was so much fun.
Here is a picture of the girls with the back packs:


----------



## Bruner1978

Great idea!!


----------



## ldymcbth

We are doing a pillowcase, too. I ordered 2 from ebay with Jessie and Buzz on them, the child's name, and "Disneyworld 2011." I know that they will use the pillowcases for years, even after they fade. We are using fabric markers, though, and then I'll bring it home and heatset it. I am really looking forward to it!


----------



## mnmhouston

Off to Staples today to refurb our book for our upcoming trip.  Replacing the laminating on the cover (coming apart) and adding some new character pages (Rapunzel, Jake & The Neverland Pirates, etc.)

My DD8 and I spent Sunday morning going through the character lists for each park on Allears and made pages for all of those that were not in the book.

She is so psyched to be able to add siggies to her book again this year. Hopefully, though, she won't complain about standing in line!

The 2 must haves this trip Mickey (yes, we went all the way to WDW and didn't see the mouse) and Rapunzel!


----------



## bonrea

mnmhouston said:


> She is so psyched to be able to add siggies to her book again this year. Hopefully, though, she won't complain about standing in line!



OH MY NO!!! Don't do it!  Standing in line for a photo op or autographs is not the way to do it.  Character Meals.  Do Character Meals and they come right to your table many times and you sit and let the kiddies get the autographs and you take the pictures.  Standing in line for autographs is the one single waste of time at any Disney venue.  Our Opinion   Actually mileage may vary.


----------



## FairydustyPrincesses

The only downside to character meals is you won't meet ALL the characters- this coming from someone who has a cm booked for every sit down dining credit except one. Little ones love it it's part of the magic for me too. for my kids 8and3 it's the main reason they're going I think!

Thanks so much for this thread so excited for my books. Awesome idea! Even if they are bulky! So worth it.


----------



## mnmhouston

bonrea said:


> OH MY NO!!! Don't do it!  Standing in line for a photo op or autographs is not the way to do it.  Character Meals.  Do Character Meals and they come right to your table many times and you sit and let the kiddies get the autographs and you take the pictures.  Standing in line for autographs is the one single waste of time at any Disney venue.  Our Opinion   Actually mileage may vary.



Absolutlely! We do need to wait online for the Tangled M&G experience and intend to use Fast Passes for Mickey and the Princesses.  We have been to several character meals and have autographs from most of those characters, just trying to catch the rest as we can.  We are going to Akershus for Princess breakfast this trip so between that and the FP line, we should be able to get most, if not all, the VIPrincess's.


----------



## mnmhouston

FairydustyPrincesses said:


> The only downside to character meals is you won't meet ALL the characters- this coming from someone who has a cm booked for every sit down dining credit except one. Little ones love it it's part of the magic for me too. for my kids 8and3 it's the main reason they're going I think!
> 
> Thanks so much for this thread so excited for my books. Awesome idea! Even if they are bulky! So worth it.



These books are great and the characters love them too.  Mr & Mr Incredible were enjoying reading about themselves when my daughter presented it to them last year.  The other people in line weren't so happy as they were taking longer than usual. 

As for the bulkiness, we have a stroller still so just throw it underneath.  

One day I plan to climb into the attic and dig out old autograph books from past trips and try to recreate signatures into this book so that we can continue to strive for completeness and have them all in one place/collector's item.

Enjoy!


----------



## bonrea

FairydustyPrincesses said:


> The only downside to character meals is you won't meet ALL the characters- this coming from someone who has a cm booked for every sit down dining credit except one. Little ones love it it's part of the magic for me too. for my kids 8and3 it's the main reason they're going I think!
> 
> Thanks so much for this thread so excited for my books. Awesome idea! Even if they are bulky! So worth it.



Yup...  they are a bit bulky but they are a LOAD of fun.  We take them on the cruises too and the characters just love them.    Check out this video of an autograph & photo op with the books.


----------



## sasquatch

mnmhouston said:


> Off to Staples today to refurb our book for our upcoming trip.  Replacing the laminating on the cover (coming apart) and adding some new character pages (Rapunzel, Jake & The Neverland Pirates, etc.)



*Great idea! * I hadn't thought about just adding pages and having it rebound. THANK YOU!!


----------



## AlexanderLin

It sounds great~


----------



## lovemy4sweeties

GREAT IDEA!!! Thanks for posting! I have 5 kids, so I *think* I'll do one for each of them. I like the tote bag idea too and so the older ones can take care of their own book. They can also keep it in the stroller if they don't want to carry it around. 

I'm not 100% sure if I should get autographs for the baby. Should I just order her a book, but leave it at home this time and she can start getting the autographs during our next visit when she's older? Will she feel like we left her out later when she notices that the other kids have all the autographs from this trip and she doesn't? I'm thinking that she'll want to get the autographs herself when she can remember it a bit better. Hmmmm, what would everyone else do in this situation. We're hoping to visit WDW every 3 years or so.


----------



## lovemy4sweeties

bonrea said:


> We ordered the Encyclopedia books from Amazon, I took them to Kinkos and had the binding changed and the front and back covers laminated.  The books are a bit heavy for carrying around all day but my DW came up with a great solution.  She wanted to get the girls a little Welcome To WDW gift so she got them both monogramed black draw string backpacks, and guess what; the books fit in it perfectly.  The girls had NO problem carrying the books in the back packs and had other things with them as well.
> 
> She ordered the back packs from http://www.disneyflorist.com and they put them in the room for us while we were at DTD.
> 
> When the characters saw themselves in the books they went nuts.  Pooh saw it and jumped for joy and tried to show it to Tigger.  Tigger ignored him and Pooh showed signs of crying to the crowd and they got after Tigger for it.  It was great fun and it made the character meetings that much more special.  Alice [Alice In Wonderland} spent 10 minutes with us just looking through the book and even brought all the characters in the restaurant over to look as well.  It was so much fun.
> Here is a picture of the girls with the back packs:



Can you order just the drawstring bags? I could only find them as part of a package.


----------



## mnmhouston

lovemy4sweeties said:


> GREAT IDEA!!! Thanks for posting! I have 5 kids, so I *think* I'll do one for each of them. I like the tote bag idea too and so the older ones can take care of their own book. They can also keep it in the stroller if they don't want to carry it around.
> 
> I'm not 100% sure if I should get autographs for the baby. Should I just order her a book, but leave it at home this time and she can start getting the autographs during our next visit when she's older? Will she feel like we left her out later when she notices that the other kids have all the autographs from this trip and she doesn't? I'm thinking that she'll want to get the autographs herself when she can remember it a bit better. Hmmmm, what would everyone else do in this situation. We're hoping to visit WDW every 3 years or so.



I have two kids and we have one book.  IMHO one is enough since it is the same book, you will be getting the same autographs, and there is no room for photos and therefore, is not personalized anyway.  If each child was going to be photographed separately with the siggie, then I'd say each having there own may be important.  While I totally understand the "everyone wanting/needing the same thing" routine (it happens in my house on a hourly basis), you may want to rethink having 5 of the same books and maybe trying to find a creative way for all of the kids to enjoy 1. 

Last year, DD2 was not interested in characters so DD7 brought the book to them.  This year she seems like she'll be more interested so what I think I'll do is have them take turns presenting the book at M&Gs.  

If you do decide to stick with the 5, each child should def be responsible for their own book, so you're not stuck lugging them around.  As many of us have said, it is bulky.  

Have fun with it!


----------



## lovemy4sweeties

mnmhouston said:


> I have two kids and we have one book.  IMHO one is enough since it is the same book, you will be getting the same autographs, and there is no room for photos and therefore, is not personalized anyway.  If each child was going to be photographed separately with the siggie, then I'd say each having there own may be important.  While I totally understand the "everyone wanting/needing the same thing" routine (it happens in my house on a hourly basis), you may want to rethink having 5 of the same books and maybe trying to find a creative way for all of the kids to enjoy 1.
> 
> Last year, DD2 was not interested in characters so DD7 brought the book to them.  This year she seems like she'll be more interested so what I think I'll do is have them take turns presenting the book at M&Gs.
> 
> If you do decide to stick with the 5, each child should def be responsible for their own book, so you're not stuck lugging them around.  As many of us have said, it is bulky.
> 
> Have fun with it!



I thought about just getting one book, but I like the idea of each of them having their own. I figure over the years they can work on getting as many signatures as they can and it can be their own personal keepsake to show their own kids. I know it will probably be a pain to carry around, but I think it will be worth it. I'm not sure if I should get the baby autographs or wait until our next trip to start her book.


----------



## bonrea

lovemy4sweeties said:


> Can you order just the drawstring bags? I could only find them as part of a package.



They were part of the package.  You may want to call Disney Florist and see if they can customize it for you.  Most of the time they can.


----------



## mnmhouston

lovemy4sweeties said:


> I thought about just getting one book, but I like the idea of each of them having their own. I figure over the years they can work on getting as many signatures as they can and it can be their own personal keepsake to show their own kids. I know it will probably be a pain to carry around, but I think it will be worth it. I'm not sure if I should get the baby autographs or wait until our next trip to start her book.





Bring the baby's book with you, try it one day, and then leave it in the room (or enlist an older sibling to be "in charge" of getting the baby's siggies) the rest of the time if it doesn't work out.  Can't hurt to try!

IMHO I would think getting them all at once would be better so that on the future trips, you don't have to autograph chase the one's the other kids already have and can work on new characters all together.


----------



## bonrea

lovemy4sweeties said:


> I'm not 100% sure if I should get autographs for the baby.



I'd order a book for everyone before it goes out of print again.  The last one went out of print for 5 years.  They had such demand for it they updated it and rereleased it.


----------



## lovemy4sweeties

I just placed my order. It took me a while because they don't deliver to Canada, but a friend is coming from the US to Canada, so he'll bring them to me before our trip. So, my question now is.....Do you think it's worth it to get it rebound with the spiral binding? Is the binding pretty sturdy and do the pages stay in pretty good? I had something bound the last time we went to WDW, but it was a plastic spiral type binding and it didn't hold up the best. I like the idea of being able to add extra pages with the new characters.


----------



## mnmhouston

lovemy4sweeties said:


> I just placed my order. It took me a while because they don't deliver to Canada, but a friend is coming from the US to Canada, so he'll bring them to me before our trip. So, my question now is.....Do you think it's worth it to get it rebound with the spiral binding? Is the binding pretty sturdy and do the pages stay in pretty good? I had something bound the last time we went to WDW, but it was a plastic spiral type binding and it didn't hold up the best. I like the idea of being able to add extra pages with the new characters.



I would recc'd binding for two reasons. 1. adding the extra pages is cool, 2. it's easier to manuever when the characters sign to be able to flip the rest of the book over instead of having to sign and hold the book open.


----------



## lnh'smom

mnmhouston said:


> I would recc'd binding for two reasons. 1. adding the extra pages is cool, 2. it's easier to manuever when the characters sign to be able to flip the rest of the book over instead of having to sign and hold the book open.



I agree with the spiral binding! When we were there for Christmas, we had multiple characters coment on how they had seen those books before but never spiral bound and it was so much easier for them to hold. Cinderalla's stepmother and stepsisters were especially impressed with them and their hands are open! Didn't cost much and so worth it in my opinion!


----------



## justbishop

Thanks for this tip, just ordered on Amazon!


----------



## mom2princesses2

I have been thinking and thinking and thinking some more about what to use for autographs for our upcoming trip in Nov. I made Creative Memories 8x8 books for our last two trips and wanted to do something different, cheaper and easier this time around. 

This is perfect!! Just ordered 2 from ABC for $13.85 with shipping.  I'm not sure if we'll use both for our DD9 & DD3 but if we don't, the other will make a nice gift for a friend's bday party.


----------



## Alinasan

I clicked the link, but it didn't take me right to the product so not sure if it was the same one we bought before off Amazon.  We took a Disney Jr.  Encyclopedia from Amazon before our trip to DL last year.  DD (now 3, then 2.5) really enjoys flipping through the pages, and now she'll notice the signatures and it prompts her memory of meeting the characters.  The characters had fun signing it, though they also had fun with the colored mini-sharpie pens I'd brought (mainly that they were hard to open!).  It wasn't heavy, but it is larger and heavier than a simple autograph book might be.

I'm not sure I want to bring the same one this time around though--for one thing, I'd prefer to avoid having the same page signed by the "same" character with different writing.  That did happen on our last trip too, but I strategically would flip the page to a related character (so the second time we ran into Jasmine, I had her sign Aladdin's page, or Mushu for Mulan).
I could make that work again, but the book was a bit heavy.

I'm curious about the re-binding thing, how much did that cost?


----------



## aprilj313

thats a great idea i just ordered off abc for 3.95 if you cant get it to show on the link type in disney animated characters and it will come up..with shipping it was 9.90 total


----------



## mnmhouston

Binding was about 10-12$


----------



## Deealee

Thanks op this was a great idea!!!

One thing I did was to also add in some photo-sleeves throughout the book.  This way I can add photos of us with the characters.


----------



## Qmom

I ordered mine from Amazon and had them laminated/coiled for just under $20 - they are fabulous . I was a little surprised at how heavy they are. Awesome idea, OP


----------



## mnmhouston

Qmom said:


> I ordered mine from Amazon and had them laminated/coiled for just under $20 - they are fabulous . I was a little surprised at how heavy they are. Awesome idea, OP



Glad it has worked out for you so far.  Enjoy using it.  We wracked up a bunch more siggies this time around.


----------



## justbishop

Rec'd mine from Amazon as well, and took it to FedEx Office for rebinding last week! They said that their machine wouldn't be able to go through the hard covers, so I just made color copies of those and had them laminated to replace the hard ones. Came out looking great, and the total for the rebinding was about $6 at the desk and a little over $1 for the self serve color copies of the covers


----------



## bonrea

Go <here> for a video of Pain and Panic signing the book and the antics of them looking at it.


----------



## Kari-B

Thank you so much for this wonderful idea! I just ordered two books for my kids!  I could not decide how to go about making autograph books, which characters, which order, how to print, etc... This was a great solution. Thanks again!


----------



## JenniferW33

Can someone please take a picture of the book AFTER you had it rebound and the pages that you added?  THANK YOU! I love this idea the best so far


----------



## mom2princesses2

Can you tell me where you got pages to print of characters not included in the book?  Thanks!


----------



## JenniferW33

Also include Phineas & Ferb in the pages you have to make. Since they are new to DHS.


----------



## DreamingDisneyLove

I love this idea and ordered mine from Amazon and got it in 2 days! I have to get busy as we're leaving next week. Yay!!

Great idea about making and adding pages, but I wonder if anyone here has removed pages??  I looked through it carefully and, since I'm making this for DD6, there are plenty of characters/movies she does not know and we'll probably never watch.  Of course, some of those have to stay in because of what's on the _other side_ of the page anyway.  Even still, I saw about 6 or 7 pages that I thought I could safely remove and it might make up for the weight of those I wanted to add.  Anyone else thought of this or have thoughts about it?


----------



## leanne11

book only 3.95 today....


----------



## mjwheelerali

Sorry if I am missing something here, but what is the actual title of the book? When I clicked on the link, it went to the ABC distributing homepage but I couldn't find anything that looked as detailed as what I am seeing here and on youtube!!  Thanks for the heads-up that's it's so cheap today!!

EDIT: Found it (I think!?) Encyclopedia Of Animated Characters for $3.95!


----------



## lovemy4sweeties

To those who have added extra pages of characters not in the book, would it be possible to share them? We leave in a week and I don't think I'll have a chance to get to do this without some help .


----------



## JenniferW33

lovemy4sweeties said:


> To those who have added extra pages of characters not in the book, would it be possible to share them? We leave in a week and I don't think I'll have a chance to get to do this without some help .



I would love to see some of the pages too, I am starting to design the pages for our book this week and I need some ideas! Please help us


----------



## supraman215

Does it have Rapuenzel?


----------



## juliebug

supraman215 said:


> Does it have Rapuenzel?



no


----------



## juliebug

well i made a repunzel page i will try and upload it 

http://www1.snapfish.com/snapfish/t...otsc=SHR/otsi=SALBlink/COBRAND_NAME=snapfish/


----------



## juliebug




----------



## juliebug




----------



## JenniferW33

juliebug said:


> well i made a repunzel page i will try and upload it
> 
> http://www1.snapfish.com/snapfish/t...otsc=SHR/otsi=SALBlink/COBRAND_NAME=snapfish/



Thanks for sharing! BTW her name is actually RAPUNZEL


----------



## juliebug

ok Fixed Rapunzel lol and made flynn  you can check them all out on my snapfish page.  hope to do more soon if their is one you want or need just post here.


----------



## strollerchick

Great tip, thanks!  I'll be ordering this book for our next trip to WDW.  We had a simple little autograph book for our first trip this past spring, and it really helped my girls (2,4) engage with the characters.  This book will make for an even better experience!


----------



## mnmhouston

Sorry guys.  PC problems and a lot of lost files.  The extra pages were one of them!  Good luck.  

Love the Rapunzel Page!


----------



## juliebug

finished tiana and naveen  not for lotso,


----------



## lledman

We used these books in May and all 3 of my kids had their own.  If you dont plan to bring a stroller I would just do one book for the family b/c they can get heavy.  Another alternative would be to just bring them to character meals.  Anyway, we plan to bring the same books back when we go in January and well have any new characters we meet sign our books, well just pose for photos with characters weve met before.  My tip is to bring a few paperclips so if you are standing in line for more than one character you can mark the pages where they are to sign  instead of trying to flip though the pages (in my case of 3 books) while up with the characters.  If you are just meeting with one character you can use your marker to save the page like a bookmark.  I also either gave all 3 books to my older son or carried them to the characters myself instead of having each of the kids fight to hold their own book and fumble through the pages.


----------



## JenniferW33

thanks for the tip on using the paperclips! I am going to put some in mine right now before I forget.


----------



## baseballgal

I ordered these books from the tip on this site - such a GREAT idea!!!!  And the one extra idea I have had is to use a color marker for different trips.  Maybe black for our upcoming trips (70 days!!!) and then next time, maybe we'll use red.  At the front of the book, i'm going to write the month/year in the color marker we use.


----------



## jennih98

Can anyone make a few pages for the following that are not in the book? 


Handy Manny
JoJo/Goliath
The four Little Einsteins
Terk (Tarzan)
Lotso (Toy Story 3)
Mary Poppins 

I love this idea.  I have my book and I'm anxious to get it bound before out trip next week!!  Thank you SO much!!  

Jennifer


----------



## serenitynow

These are great! Thank you

Anyone got pages for Phineas & Ferb?? 

My little guy loves them!


----------



## leadfootlevi

serenitynow said:


> These are great! Thank you
> 
> Anyone got pages for Phineas & Ferb??
> 
> My little guy loves them!



Bump...anyone?


----------



## magpomom

I love this idea! I ordered the book off Amazon for our trip, and I'm going to try to get out to get it spiral bound this week. The kids have loved looking through it and pointing out all the characters they'd like to meet. 

I've been working on pages for some of the characters not included, which I put onto Photobucket if you guys want to use them. They should be sized ok to fit the book, you'll just need to cut them out once they're printed since the book is a bit smaller than 8.5x11. Hope you can use them! I've got Phineas & Ferb, Jake, Rapunzel and Tiana & Naveen.


----------



## capecodprincess

To everyone thank you!!  The last time I brought my sister to Disney I literally spent months photoshoping together a custom autograph book and spent about $100 to publish my creation  
This is really a life saver.  I am taking DH to WDW in the November and since he is not from the US he doesn't know any of the Disney characters aside from Mickey Mouse.  This is a great purchase to get him to learn about the characters, work on his English reading comprehension and have fun collecting autographs with me. Plus, now I've got a buddy to stand in line with!


----------



## crazyboutdisny

This is an awesome idea! I have a question...do you laminate just the covers or each page?? And if each page, then you do this before?


----------



## luvmyprincesses

Okay, so I got the link, but still don't see where the book is?  I get to the ABC distributors home page.  What is the name of the book?


----------



## crazyboutdisny

luvmyprincesses said:


> Okay, so I got the link, but still don't see where the book is?  I get to the ABC distributors home page.  What is the name of the book?



I could only find it on amazon.com. I think it was $10.39???  I ordered mime yesterday and am trying to plan how I am going to add a few pages. I told my daughter and she is so excited to get it!!


----------



## luvmyprincesses

Do you recall the name of the book?  I am still not finding it.


----------



## crazyboutdisny

luvmyprincesses said:


> Do you recall the name of the book?  I am still not finding it.



Its the Disney Encyclopidia of Characters. I ordered the one that is paperback.


----------



## crazyboutdisny

If you look back on either page 1 or 2 of this thread, there are pictures of it. And further in the thread there are some pictures of pages you can copy to add.


----------



## shannonstar

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/dis...=9781423116707&itm=3&usri=disney+encyclopedia

This is the one I ordered.


----------



## sasquatch

magpomom said:


> I love this idea! I ordered the book off Amazon for our trip, and I'm going to try to get out to get it spiral bound this week. The kids have loved looking through it and pointing out all the characters they'd like to meet.
> 
> I've been working on pages for some of the characters not included, which I put onto Photobucket if you guys want to use them. They should be sized ok to fit the book, you'll just need to cut them out once they're printed since the book is a bit smaller than 8.5x11. Hope you can use them! I've got Phineas & Ferb, Jake, Rapunzel and Tiana & Naveen.



Kudos to you for preparing these pages!  They look great!


----------



## LuckyMouse

What a great idea! I think I'm going to do this for my 2 year old, and start a tradition!


----------



## LuckyMouse

Do you get every page laminated or just the Front and Back covers?


----------



## katiekoester

magpomom said:


> I
> I've been working on pages for some of the characters not included, which I put onto Photobucket if you guys want to use them. They should be sized ok to fit the book, you'll just need to cut them out once they're printed since the book is a bit smaller than 8.5x11. Hope you can use them! I've got Phineas & Ferb, Jake, Rapunzel and Tiana & Naveen.



Magpomom, how did you design them and what did you use (photoshop, etc.)? I will be getting these for my girls and have a whole list of characters I want to make sure are in the book. I DO NOT want to pester someone or ask someone else to create them for me, but I need a little help  Where did you find the images and where did you find the fonts? TIA!!!!!


----------



## newlittleminnie

does anyone know if there's plans to release an updated version of this book anytime soon? Because I loved the idea until I realised Rapnuzel wasn't included, and i'm planning on getting her autograph. I considered adding my own pages and love the designs i've seen on here but there isn't a store close to where I live that would bind them for me


----------



## Minnie-Mickey

We did the book everyone is talking about it is the Encyclopedia of Disney characters I think.  One for DS and one DD. My daughter took it with us every year for years.  Yes, it is a pain in the butt to carry around.  It gets cumbersome.  The version we have does not have any new people I think I stops around toy story nemo years.  It was great to have her find the pages to sign.  If they were not in the book they signed the front and back cover pages.  If it was their movie they signed near the other characters from the movie.  Most of the characters loved it.  My daughter 12 still loves it and is planning on taking it again..I on the other hand said you want it you lug it around.  Even in a back pack it is flat and hard on your back all day.  (My DD is a commando Disney tourist.) It is both good and bad.  I like the moms idea of making her own as some of the characters are so dated you hardly see them  ie the white cat from aristrocrats.  We finally saw her last year.  PS dont have the characters sign more than once as their autograph can vary http://www.disboards.com/images/smilies/wink.gif


----------



## crazyboutdisny

I made mine done and ready to go! I copied a few ages from here for Rapunzel and Tiana and then someone one the creative boards made me a page with the castle faded in the background and I had a few of those added at the end for people who arent in the book. My daughter is so excited to take it!! We werent going to do autographs but after I saw this we decided we are


----------



## MonorailPilotMulan

These books are fantastic! It really helps the kids learn about some more Miscellaneous characters you may find in the parks that they aren't so familiar with. And it helps facilitate interaction with the character! And they are nice enough to display proudly in your home instead of putting it in a drawer and forgetting about it.


----------



## kristennn

crazyboutdisny said:


> I made mine done and ready to go! I copied a few ages from here for Rapunzel and Tiana and then someone one the creative boards made me a page with the castle faded in the background and I had a few of those added at the end for people who arent in the book. My daughter is so excited to take it!! We werent going to do autographs but after I saw this we decided we are




 Can you share the castle page with us?


----------



## crazyboutdisny

kristennn said:


> Can you share the castle page with us?



I am not sure how to share it on here. It was sent to me in a private message from marneb on the creative DISigns board. If you find her post on there I am sure she would send it to you. She does awesome designs!!

I am telling you...this autograph book was the highlight of our trip! I am SO glad I found this thread! The characters really love this book! Stitch took it and tried to run away with it. And then he stuck his tongue out at the CM when he told him no. Prince Naveen wanted to take it and put it in their resturant! lol My daughter had so much fun with it! When we were meeting Belle, the Photopass Phtographer was so interested in it, I had to ask him to take pictures! I could go on and on....it created so many magical moments!! And I didnt find it heavy or hard to manage. I recommend this to everyone I know!!


----------



## mbarone54

FWIW, I just took my book to Staples yesterday to have it coil bound and the covers laminated.  It cost a little less than $9.00!  It looks GREAT, but it has some "heft" to it.  I will have to upgrade to the backpack rather than the smaller crossbody bag if I want to take it in the parks...  *sigh*  The things mothers do for their children!


----------



## crazyboutdisny

mbarone54 said:


> FWIW, I just took my book to Staples yesterday to have it coil bound and the covers laminated.  It cost a little less than $9.00!  It looks GREAT, but it has some "heft" to it.  I will have to upgrade to the backpack rather than the smaller crossbody bag if I want to take it in the parks...  *sigh*  The things mothers do for their children!



Well worth it!! I bought Sharpie markers in a few different colors...red,black and silver. Then when we were inline we looked at the characters page and decided which color would look best. We used silver for most of the princesses. You are going to have so much fun with it!!!


----------



## sasquatch

mbarone54 said:


> ...it has some "heft" to it...



You aren't kidding.  That is the compromise you make for such an awesome autograph book.

I carried two around, one for each child.  I also recommend putting them in a gallon sized plastic zip-lock bag, to shield them from inclement weather.


----------



## Bumble Giggles

I am planning a trip and I am going to do a spin on these for our autograph books. I am going to make 5x7 books for each kid ( I have 3) and then have them coiled bound. When we get home I will add the 5X7 pages to this book which I will have already had coiled bound at the same place I had our 5x7 ones bound at (so the coil spacing will match).


----------



## Lori1960

You can also do pillow cases,they look nice signed and then put the pillow case in a frame


----------



## mommy2E

Hello Juliebug, 
The designs that you and Magpomom created are wonderful and I cant wait to include them in my book.  Im looking forward to the next set of design you may be working on.  Do you know if you will create any of the characters listed below that are missing from the book?

Handy Manny
JoJo/Goliath
The four Little Einsteins
Terk (Tarzan)
Lotso (Toy Story 3)
Mary Poppins
Merida
Rafiki
Green Army Man
Frozone
Duffy the Disney Bear


----------



## disjenne

For those of you that have coil bound them, how do you feel they held up with the binding? I know in the past when I have had things bound they seem to tear away easily. I just got ours out of the mailbox today!!! I love the idea of adding new pages and will be using some found on here and cant wait to hopefully see more! TIA for any answers.


----------



## crazyboutdisny

disjenne said:


> For those of you that have coil bound them, how do you feel they held up with the binding? I know in the past when I have had things bound they seem to tear away easily. I just got ours out of the mailbox today!!! I love the idea of adding new pages and will be using some found on here and cant wait to hopefully see more! TIA for any answers.



Mine has held up great so far, even after 8 days of being drug around Disney! I would recommend buying some of the 2 gallon sized ziplocs and keeping it in there. The gallon sized are a stretch for a fit. We kept the Sharpie markers right in the bag and so we just pulled it out when it was time to use it. 
You are going to have so much fun with it! I cant rave enough about this book! We had done the little books with plain pages before and there is just no comparison between these books! It was way beyond my expectations!!


----------



## lnh'smom

crazyboutdisny said:


> Mine has held up great so far, even after 8 days of being drug around Disney! I would recommend buying some of the 2 gallon sized ziplocs and keeping it in there. The gallon sized are a stretch for a fit. We kept the Sharpie markers right in the bag and so we just pulled it out when it was time to use it.
> You are going to have so much fun with it! I cant rave enough about this book! We had done the little books with plain pages before and there is just no comparison between these books! It was way beyond my expectations!!



So have ours! We used ours back in dec 2010 and to this day the only page that has come out was mickey mouse in our then 2 year olds book. (go figure!) We were very happy we did this! Now they just need to come out with a new edition!


----------



## disjenne

crazyboutdisny said:


> Mine has held up great so far, even after 8 days of being drug around Disney! I would recommend buying some of the 2 gallon sized ziplocs and keeping it in there. The gallon sized are a stretch for a fit. We kept the Sharpie markers right in the bag and so we just pulled it out when it was time to use it.
> You are going to have so much fun with it! I cant rave enough about this book! We had done the little books with plain pages before and there is just no comparison between these books! It was way beyond my expectations!!



Thank you so much! I was very pleased when I received it! And thank you for the info on the bags. I will be sure to do that.


----------



## disjenne

lnh'smom said:


> Now they just need to come out with a new edition!



I agree!!!


----------



## momof3baldwins

I called Office Depot and Kinkos for a price to get mine coil bound. Office Depot is cheaper, but they said that since they can only punch the holes in 19 pages at a time all the pages might not line up. Has anyone had this problem?? Also, has anyone made any more pages? I have no idea how to do it, or I would be happy to! I would like to get one of Phineas and Ferb with Perry on it. Thanks!


----------



## momof3baldwins

So I just asked my husband to feel the paper in the book and then feel regular printer paper and all the photo paper I have to help me match which one matches the pages in the book best. He basically told me I was crazy.  He just doesnt understand! So for those of you that added pages, what kind of paper did you use? Regular paper seems too thin but photo paper is thicker than the pages in the book. I guess in the end it really doesnt matter but the OCD part of me really wants it to match!


----------



## crazyboutdisny

momof3baldwins said:


> So I just asked my husband to feel the paper in the book and then feel regular printer paper and all the photo paper I have to help me match which one matches the pages in the book best. He basically told me I was crazy.  He just doesnt understand! So for those of you that added pages, what kind of paper did you use? Regular paper seems too thin but photo paper is thicker than the pages in the book. I guess in the end it really doesnt matter but the OCD part of me really wants it to match!



I had mine done at FedEx(formerly Kinkos) and they had no problem doing the whole book at once. They did say it could ruin it but I knew other people had gone there so I had faith! I added extra pages. I found some people on the boards here that create pages and then I put them on a flashdrive and had FedEx print the pages and add them. They were able top match the quality of the paper pretty good! If you look back in these threads, I think I posted who it was that made the extra pages for me.


----------



## Leslieloody

I don't know if this has been suggested, but how about postcards for autographs ? Buy a bunch of postcards with say, the castle or a big group of characters. That way, you're not buying a book and end up with a bunch of empty pages. Maybe that might cut down on the amount of characters you stay in line for. Once the postcards are gone, you're done standing in line. Also, if you need more, they are easily bought.


----------



## Lori1960

I like the postcard idea wish i had thought of that when my kids were younger instead of a autograph book.I would buy a padded envolpe and put the postcards in so they don" bend and put the envelope in a backpack


----------



## mnmhouston

Hard to believe that I started this thread over 2 years ago!  So many good suggestions and awesome new character page creations along the way. 

Planning another trip for April 2013 and will def be pouring through and printing some of the new pages.  Our book is filling up nicely after 2 trips with it. Looking forward to another round. 

Only thing is that we may be without stroller (my daughter is 4, we may try to squeeze her in it for one more trip...lol) so carrying/storage may be an issue for us for the first time.


----------



## booksandbandaids

Someone said something about adding photo pages when they had it spiral bound.  What types/brand of pages did you use?  Has anyone else done this?  Any help would be appreciated. TIA


----------



## momof3baldwins

Has anyone else had problems saving the pages that the pp made? When I try to save them they come out short and squashed. I cant figure out how to fix this!  
I called Kinkos, and they said if I bring the pics in on a flashdrive they can match the paper in the book and print them for me.


----------



## hollypoast

jennih98 said:


> Can anyone make a few pages for the following that are not in the book?
> 
> 
> Handy Manny
> JoJo/Goliath
> The four Little Einsteins
> Terk (Tarzan)
> Lotso (Toy Story 3)
> Mary Poppins
> 
> I love this idea.  I have my book and I'm anxious to get it bound before out trip next week!!  Thank you SO much!!
> 
> Jennifer



Mary Poppins would be a good addition!


----------



## rgcook

Can someone please give me the title of the Disney Encyclopedia?  The posted link does not take me to the actual book.  Thanks for this great idea


----------



## hollypoast

rgcook said:


> Can someone please give me the title of the Disney Encyclopedia?  The posted link does not take me to the actual book.  Thanks for this great idea



Disney Junior Encyclopedia of animated characters

http://www.amazon.com/Disney-Junior...disney+jr+encyclopedia+of+animated+characters


----------



## rgcook

Thanks a million!!!


----------



## Happy Disney Mom

I love these pages!! I tried to print them but they seem to resize and reformat. Magpomom or anyone that has these pages,  could you forward them to me? Also if you could tell what you used? I would like to create some and contribute! Thank you!!


----------



## momof3baldwins

I couldnt get them to print right either. I ended up right clicking on them, selecting copy, and then pasted them into Microsoft Word. Then I was able to fix the sizes and print them.


----------



## iloveallthingsdisney

magpomom said:


> I love this idea! I ordered the book off Amazon for our trip, and I'm going to try to get out to get it spiral bound this week. The kids have loved looking through it and pointing out all the characters they'd like to meet.
> 
> I've been working on pages for some of the characters not included, which I put onto Photobucket if you guys want to use them. They should be sized ok to fit the book, you'll just need to cut them out once they're printed since the book is a bit smaller than 8.5x11. Hope you can use them! I've got Phineas & Ferb, Jake, Rapunzel and Tiana & Naveen.




Hi! So how do I print this out and what type paper did you use?  Thanks!


----------



## whitwheels

I don't know if this really goes here but I just wanted to share what I bought for autographs. I bought the book The Wit and Wisdom of Disney (sorry I don't have enough posts to link yet). My fiance and I don't have kids but I still enjoy getting autographs as I am in a wheelchair and cannot do some of the rides. I spotted this at the grocery store but it is a Hallmark book so can probably be found there as well. I thought it was a little more "grown up" and would hold up a little better than some of the standard autograph books so I just thought I would share with all of you.


----------



## mnmhouston

iloveallthingsdisney said:
			
		

> Hi! So how do I print this out and what type paper did you use?  Thanks!



You can save them to your computer and then reformat the size in your photo print software. I used a heavy stock of paper so it would hold up in the book.


----------



## loricdietzel

LOVE THIS!!!!

I am so not creative....has anyone created a page for Merida or any of the other missing characters? (Like Duffy?) If so could you send me a link? I printed the Rapunzel, Tiana, Phineas and Ferb, and Jake ones. Thanks!!! 

(Really I would be SO THRILLED with Merida. My dd (4) is OBSESSED with her right now!!!! We go in mid-October! I wish I was more creative!)


----------



## DarthMama

We're going in Nov., and I picked up a few Little Golden Books with my daughter's favorite characters (one for Princesses, one for Fairies, and one for Peter Pan --we'll have to find Tinkerbell twice!).  I thought she would enjoy reading the stories afterwards and the books might not be so heavy to lug around.  Plus some index cards for other characters to sign.


----------



## iloveallthingsdisney

Hi!  Has anyone made an autograph page for Periwinkle?


----------



## loricdietzel

I *tried* to make a couple of pages. I did it in microsoft word. I searched for clip art online and then if you go to Disney.com at the top click on "characters and stars." A blurb should come up about the character that you can use on the page as a description. You have to type it all out as it won't let you copy and paste. I don't know how to insert a word document or I would post the Merida page I made. It looks similar to the ones in the book except I can't figure out how to make the colored column on the side so the page is solely a white background. I did one for Mary Poppins, too, but it doesn't follow the format in the book at all because I couldn't find a good graphic. I can try to send a copy to anyone who wants it of Merida and Mary Poppins. I may have to email it, though, as I don't know how else to do it.


----------



## Happy Disney Mom

I made a couple of pages.. could someone tell me how to post? I like to share it since this site has been so helpful..


----------



## VeronicaB

This is a great idea! I need to get started on this for my trip next year


----------



## ZoeisMommy

I'm in the process of making and adding pages for my daughters copy (just a brand new copy ordered for $1.75!!!) But seeing as it's not here yet can someone please post a pic of the index or a list of the index so I have and idea who is already included.

TIA


----------



## ZoeisMommy

Just one of the SIX pages i completed today.


----------



## mnmhouston

ZoeisMommy said:


> Just one of the SIX pages i completed today.



This is AWESOME!  Looks like right out of the book.  What other characters did you make?!


----------



## ZoeisMommy

Thanks!! I'm up to 15 pages made...
Ralph
Jake
Jack sparrow
Mary Poppins
Oso
Little Einsteins
Merida
Tiana
Rapunzel...

That's just to name a few


----------



## PeanutButterMom

I know I said this in your DISigns thread, but these are really just awesome! Our trip isn't for anther year (from today!!!) but we're using the same book for autographs and I'm totally going to use some of your pages.


----------



## ZoeisMommy

PeanutButterMom said:
			
		

> I know I said this in your DISigns thread, but these are really just awesome! Our trip isn't for anther year (from today!!!) but we're using the same book for autographs and I'm totally going to use some of your pages.



Thanks  I tried matching them as close as possible.


----------



## RobertLC

ZoeisMommy said:
			
		

> Thanks  I tried matching them as close as possible.



Do you have a link to the thread these new pages are in?


----------



## ZoeisMommy

RobertLC said:
			
		

> Do you have a link to the thread these new pages are in?



http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2945080

I need to remove, edit and reupload OSO...he had a tiny typo. But that's what I get for working on them till midnight with one eyeball open. I haven't had a chance to upload them all but most are there 

UPDATE: Redid OSO's page uploading the new one now.


----------



## erisgirl44

Just wanted to share that these are only $1.75 now through LTD. 

http://www.ltdcommodities.com/Toys-...acters/prod30109.jmp?navAction=jump&fm=search


----------



## ZoeisMommy

erisgirl44 said:


> Just wanted to share that these are only $1.75 now through LTD.
> 
> http://www.ltdcommodities.com/Toys-...acters/prod30109.jmp?navAction=jump&fm=search




you can also order it from Lakeside.com for $1.75
...i order one last sunday and it took a week to ger here


----------



## LivMattmom

magpomom said:


> I love this idea! I ordered the book off Amazon for our trip, and I'm going to try to get out to get it spiral bound this week. The kids have loved looking through it and pointing out all the characters they'd like to meet.
> 
> I've been working on pages for some of the characters not included, which I put onto Photobucket if you guys want to use them. They should be sized ok to fit the book, you'll just need to cut them out once they're printed since the book is a bit smaller than 8.5x11. Hope you can use them! I've got Phineas & Ferb, Jake, Rapunzel and Tiana & Naveen.




These are just gorgeous!  I am absolutely adding your pages!! Any chance you are working on or have somewhere a Mary Poppins, Little Einsteins, Wreck It Ralph or Vanelope?  These would totally complete the book!  Thanks for the pages you do have.  Terrific pixie dust!


----------



## ZoeisMommy

LivMattmom said:
			
		

> These are just gorgeous!  I am absolutely adding your pages!! Any chance you are working on or have somewhere a Mary Poppins, Little Einsteins, Wreck It Ralph or Vanelope?  These would totally complete the book!  Thanks for the pages you do have.  Terrific pixie dust!



You can view thread at the link above in my other post and I have all those and more. Including the new princess sophia


----------



## lnh'smom

Just getting back....we had these books from our last trip and the kids wanted to use them again in case we saw new characters. The kids also decided to just have the characters sign their pages again, thinking it would be fun to get lots of mickeys signatures on the same page. Boy were they wrong! The characters really gave them a hard time! We started explaining straight off the bat that the signature was from our last trip. Most still didn't want to sign. We finally gave up and just started doing pictures and not asking for autographs. I realize that they don't all sign exactly the same but still.....it's not like most little kids would notice.


----------



## mnmhouston

Going out today to get our book, re-laminated, new character pages added, and re-bound for our April trip!!  

Love refreshing our book and adding to our autographs year after year


----------



## lilstutt

I love this idea, and would like to get the book together for our trip in a few months 

I was just wondering if anyone had been able to create a page for Mary Poppins, Duffy the Disney Bear, and  Tweedle Dee and Tweedle Dum?

I saw on here that a few people have created pages of their own, could someone explain to me how I can get a copy of these pages (I am new to this whole disboard thing).

Thanks so much to everyone for the idea and the creativity!


----------



## ZoeisMommy

lilstutt said:
			
		

> I love this idea, and would like to get the book together for our trip in a few months
> 
> I was just wondering if anyone had been able to create a page for Mary Poppins, Duffy the Disney Bear, and  Tweedle Dee and Tweedle Dum?
> 
> I saw on here that a few people have created pages of their own, could someone explain to me how I can get a copy of these pages (I am new to this whole disboard thing).
> 
> Thanks so much to everyone for the idea and the creativity!



I have mary Poppins and the Dee/dum in mine....I guess I need to work on creating a Duffy page.


----------



## mnmhouston

ZoeisMommy said:
			
		

> I have mary Poppins and the Dee/dum in mine....I guess I need to work on creating a Duffy page.



I have a bunch of pages one if these good folks made including almost all of the new characters. If you pm me your email address I can forward to you.


----------



## Minnie222

Great idea. Off to get one now!


----------



## kalliyan1

How does the adding pages work out?  I have one that we bought last year...laminated and spiral bound. Can you add pages to these and have them line up?  Going to the same place where I originally got it done isnt an option as we moved
Tia



mnmhouston said:


> Going out today to get our book, re-laminated, new character pages added, and re-bound for our April trip!!
> 
> Love refreshing our book and adding to our autographs year after year


----------



## mnmhouston

kalliyan1 said:
			
		

> How does the adding pages work out?  I have one that we bought last year...laminated and spiral bound. Can you add pages to these and have them line up?  Going to the same place where I originally got it done isnt an option as we moved
> Tia



Yes. I just bring the book and the pages, ask them to add the pages, rebind, and relaminate. I place the pages in where I want them inserted and the tech will know where to put them. If you ask then to trim the pages to match the rest of the book they will do just that. 

Good luck!


----------



## kalliyan1

mnmhouston said:


> Yes. I just bring the book and the pages, ask them to add the pages, rebind, and relaminate. I place the pages in where I want them inserted and the tech will know where to put them. If you ask then to trim the pages to match the rest of the book they will do just that.
> 
> Good luck!



Thanks!!!


----------



## VanellopeVonSchweetz

Loving this idea!! Finding the cheapest at Walmart currently for $10, but that's about the price of an autograph book anyway and this will be used more! Also love the idea of the frame! Going with a 4 year old and not sure he'll be interested in meeting anyone other than his favorites...so have to kick both ideas around! Great advice! One question though, do some of the character's still stamp their name? Or will they sign if you ask? Haven't been in about 16 years!! So I don't know the current procedures!


----------



## mnmhouston

VanellopeVonSchweetz said:


> Loving this idea!! Finding the cheapest at Walmart currently for $10, but that's about the price of an autograph book anyway and this will be used more! Also love the idea of the frame! Going with a 4 year old and not sure he'll be interested in meeting anyone other than his favorites...so have to kick both ideas around! Great advice! One question though, do some of the character's still stamp their name? Or will they sign if you ask? Haven't been in about 16 years!! So I don't know the current procedures!



I have never have encountered any characters that stamped their signature. I would assume, if there are some that do, it's because they don't have "finger hands" and can't grip a pen.


----------



## VanellopeVonSchweetz

mnmhouston said:


> I have never have encountered any characters that stamped their signature. I would assume, if there are some that do, it's because they don't have "finger hands" and can't grip a pen.



Thanks!


----------



## ZoeisMommy

i think my little one had Buzz or woody stamp one time....but have since signed (maybe)

btw here is a picture of my finished product for anyone interested. i had my new page additions added at the back


----------



## Wild about Walt

VanellopeVonSchweetz said:


> One question though, do some of the character's still stamp their name? Or will they sign if you ask? Haven't been in about 16 years!! So I don't know the current procedures!



Yes buzz still stamps his name.  I believe Mike and Sully just flat out refuse to 'do paper work' so you won't get a signature from them.  I do believe it's because none of them can grip a pen.


----------



## VanellopeVonSchweetz

Thanks all! I swore one or both of them had stamped my book! That was right after Toy Story came out though!  Can't believe Mike Wazowski would pass up on a chance to sign his autograph


----------



## mrandmrsnjt1106

mnmhouston said:


> I have a bunch of pages one if these good folks made including almost all of the new characters. If you pm me your email address I can forward to you.



Would you PLEASE send me the files? My email is mrandmrsnjt1106 at msn dot com

Thank you!!!!


----------



## mnmhouston

mrandmrsnjt1106 said:
			
		

> Would you PLEASE send me the files? My email is mrandmrsnjt1106 at msn dot com
> 
> Thank you!!!!



I can get them to you on Monday when I get to work. If you need them sooner, maybe someone I have recently emailed them to can send them to you sooner.


----------



## helenlovesdestroy

mnmhouston said:


> I can get them to you on Monday when I get to work. If you need them sooner, maybe someone I have recently emailed them to can send them to you sooner.


hi, i would love it if you could send me files for the new characters, i'm a newbie on here so can't write my email address on properly but its helenlovesdestroy(at)hotmail(dot)com ive just ordered the book and am going to ask someone on the dis creative board to design me a personalised cover and back page.


----------



## AHSN4HSJ

I have searched every where for the additional pages and unfortunately haven't posted enough to send pms or post my email address.  :0(


----------



## AHSN4HSJ

helenlovesdestroy said:


> hi, i would love it if you could send me files for the new characters, i'm a newbie on here so can't write my email address on properly but its helenlovesdestroy(at)hotmail(dot)com ive just ordered the book and am going to ask someone on the dis creative board to design me a personalised cover and back page.



I am a newbie too and can't post my email but would so, so, so appreciate it someone would email me the additional pages as well.  My email is tonyagregory(at)insightbb(dot)com.  Sorry to have copied your format for sending my email.


----------



## baileys mommy

I would also love to have those pages. My email is luvsdrseuss04@sbcglobal(dot)net


Thanks again. I greatly appreciate it.


----------



## EllaBean

mnmhouston said:
			
		

> I can get them to you on Monday when I get to work. If you need them sooner, maybe someone I have recently emailed them to can send them to you sooner.



I would love to get those pages as well. 

lavadaferguson@austin.rr.com

Thanks!


----------



## EllaBean

baileys mommy said:
			
		

> I would also love to have those pages. My email is luvsdrseuss04@sbcglobal(dot)net
> 
> Thanks again. I greatly appreciate it.



Me too!!!  lavadaferguson@austin.rr.com


----------



## ZoeisMommy

AHSN4HSJ said:
			
		

> I have searched every where for the additional pages and unfortunately haven't posted enough to send pms or post my email address.  :0(





			
				AHSN4HSJ said:
			
		

> I am a newbie too and can't post my email but would so, so, so appreciate it someone would email me the additional pages as well.  My email is tonyagregory(at)insightbb(dot)com.  Sorry to have copied your format for sending my email.





			
				baileys mommy said:
			
		

> I would also love to have those pages. My email is luvsdrseuss04@sbcglobal(dot)net
> 
> Thanks again. I greatly appreciate it.





			
				EllaBean said:
			
		

> I would love to get those pages as well.
> 
> lavadaferguson@austin.rr.com
> 
> Thanks!





			
				EllaBean said:
			
		

> Me too!!!  lavadaferguson@austin.rr.com



The link to my design thread is in this thread and can also be found in my posts  I email the additional pages to everyone who requests...just provide your email on my thread or PM me.


----------



## ZoeisMommy

ZoeisMommy said:
			
		

> http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2945080



Here is the link go my set of pages...I know there are a few others on here that have some of their own.


----------



## MrsHeg

Sorry, I can't take any requests right now but I did do a few pages for someone,


----------



## MrsHeg




----------



## kevschickee

Just ordered the Disney Encyclopedia I can't wait to bring it to Staples!!!!


----------



## MrBlink

ZoeisMommy said:


> The link to my design thread is in this thread and can also be found in my posts  I email the additional pages to everyone who requests...just provide your email on my thread or PM me.



This all thumbs Dad would like them as well.   mike"atsymbol"mrblink"dot"com


----------



## klledoux

What a fantastic job!  If you could email me as well;
klledoux@gmail.com

Thanks!
Kim


----------



## kevschickee

Could you send me the emails too?  kevschickee@yahoo.com
THANK YOU!!!


----------



## mnmhouston

For all of you looking for the most updated pages, please visit design thread

http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2945080


----------



## kevschickee

thank you


----------



## PoohbearMama

What kind of paper do you print your extra pages on??


----------



## ZoeisMommy

PoohbearMama said:
			
		

> What kind of paper do you print your extra pages on??



I used the HP "Brochure Paper" with a LaserJet printer.....it was identical.


----------



## PoohbearMama

ZoeisMommy said:


> I used the HP "Brochure Paper" with a LaserJet printer.....it was identical.



Thank you!  I sent you a PM requesting the pages but I do not think it went through.  I would love to get the pages!!!  jawandtsmommy@gmail.com


----------



## PoohbearMama

How can I post a couple of pages that I made for the autograph books.  I made a page for Ralph and Vanellope.  Would love to pay it forward since so many people have helped me with planning our trip on here.


----------



## Ashansen

PoohbearMama said:


> How can I post a couple of pages that I made for the autograph books.  I made a page for Ralph and Vanellope.  Would love to pay it forward since so many people have helped me with planning our trip on here.



Awesome!  I cannot tell you how to post them, but I know you'll have lots of people wanting them!  They were the only 2 signatures we got on our trip last week that I didn't have the pages for!  (I had luckily followed a suggestion and put in some blank ones!).  

Hopefully someone can help you!


----------



## Ashansen

Thank you to Zoeismommy!!!  We just returned from our trip to Disney, and have been several times and each time we have tried to create great books!  I ordered the enclopedia, tore out the pages, scanned them, printed them smaller (like 5x7) and also printed out the SUPPLEMENTAL pages sent to my by Zoeismommy....took it to Staples and had them bind it (for the big $4)....and it was AMAZING!  I took out the characters we didn't think we would need just to keep the size down..I only printed on one side of the page, so when you opened the books, there was a blank page to the left and the character page on the right.  Gave the characters plenty of space to sign and maybe I can even print a small picture and add it in there of my daughter with that character. 

The characters loved it and really interacted with my daughter.  Another plus was my daughter waited so patiently to meet the characters and just kept reading her book.  We had so many people ask where we got it and other kids sat with my daughter and flipped through the stories. 

BTW...Tinkerbell told my daughter her page was "WRONG".  SHE came up with the idea for her shoes and they are not "puffs" but "Dandelions" on the toes!  She and the other fairies had a great time bantering back and forth setting the story straight for my daughter who loved every minute of it.  

Thank you to everyone who contributed comments on how to make this book and to Zoeismommy for sending me the supplemental pages!  I realize my daughter won't be into characters forever (maybe!), but I am so glad for every single moment I had waiting in line with her to get the ones she wanted in her *COOL* autograph book!

Thanks! 

Ashleyh


----------



## oakland

I've searched everywhere for the Disney Jr Encyclopedia in order to get 3 to use by my DC's as autograph books, but everywhere is now listing the book as out if stock, except amazon is selling it for $80 (!) (yes, US dollars!). I was wondering if anyone had any ideas on what I could use instead?  Any other boks out there that are just as good?


----------



## ginerjenny

oakland said:


> I've searched everywhere for the Disney Jr Encyclopedia in order to get 3 to use by my DC's as autograph books, but everywhere is now listing the book as out if stock, except amazon is selling it for $80 (!) (yes, US dollars!). I was wondering if anyone had any ideas on what I could use instead?  Any other boks out there that are just as good?



Me too. There is no way I'm paying the $80 to $500 I've seen this book going for when I know it used to cost $5.   I need an alternative!


----------



## katiekoester

I have 2 that I would be willing to sell for $15 each plus actual shipping. I bought them for my girls for our trip last year and we ended up canceling, now they aren't into character autographs  PM me if you would like them


----------



## Natalie710

Did you sell these yet?


----------



## BigDisneyGuy

Autographs can be time consuming and pricy if you have more than one child but they are priceless if you get the book with photo inserts and take a picture with each signature.  Then after the vacation I printed out the pictures (4x6) and placed them in the signature book inserts.  We look at them all the time, but I only have one child so it was not that costly except for the fact she filled up 4 books.  Oh well, she was only 6 once.


----------



## zoeysmom2010

My husband made a Wreck-It Ralph page for the Disney Junior Encyclopedia.  I haven't posted enough to share a link, but if you would like it, message me or email me at hip2zip at gmail.com.


----------



## aliceklunck

katiekoester said:


> I have 2 that I would be willing to sell for $15 each plus actual shipping. I bought them for my girls for our trip last year and we ended up canceling, now they aren't into character autographs  PM me if you would like them



I am not sure how to pm you.  If you still have these books... I would love to buy both!


----------



## eyehartdisney

I've been using shrinky dinks for autographs. They're light, I keep them in a ziplock bag, and a permanent marker in there and stick them in my pocket.


----------



## hrwheeler528

mnmhouston said:


> I have a bunch of pages one if these good folks made including almost all of the new characters. If you pm me your email address I can forward to you.



Could you email them to me  hrwheeler528 at gmail.com 
Thanks!!!


----------



## tracyjbros

hrwheeler528 said:


> Could you email them to me  hrwheeler528 at gmail.com
> Thanks!!!



Could you email me the pages?   Tracyandpresley @ tds dot net


----------



## cindrelly4evr

If anyone has any pages they would be willing to email i would so aapreciate it. Since can't really buy the book for less than fifty we are going to try and make our own. Thanks so much

jh10678@aol.com


----------



## erinsalas

hrwheeler528 said:


> Could you email them to me  hrwheeler528 at gmail.com
> Thanks!!!



Can you also email me these pages please. Erin.leonard at yahoo.com

Thank you!!!


----------



## erinsalas

LivMattmom said:


> These are just gorgeous!  I am absolutely adding your pages!! Any chance you are working on or have somewhere a Mary Poppins, Little Einsteins, Wreck It Ralph or Vanelope?  These would totally complete the book!  Thanks for the pages you do have.  Terrific pixie dust!





Any chance you would be willing to email me these. There great!!!  Erin.leonard at yahoo.com


----------



## erinsalas

ZoeisMommy said:


> Thanks!! I'm up to 15 pages made...
> Ralph
> Jake
> Jack sparrow
> Mary Poppins
> Oso
> Little Einsteins
> Merida
> Tiana
> Rapunzel...
> 
> That's just to name a few



Is there any chance you would be willing to email me all of these please. They look fantastic!!!  Erin.leonard at yahoo.com. Thanks in advance


----------



## cindrelly4evr

I would be forever grateful to get pages emailed to.me with whatever anyone has. Taking our little one for his first trip in december.
Jh10678 at aol dot com


----------



## emilily88

Has anyone done the thing where you get autographs on the picture frame matte instead of in a book? Cute idea


----------



## AZDisneyfans

hrwheeler528 said:


> Could you email them to me  hrwheeler528 at gmail.com
> Thanks!!!



I also have too few posts to pm you. At your convenience, can you please email the newer character pages to bartonsinaz at cox dot net

Thanks!


----------



## alidunne

We're leaving in 17 days & taking these books with us for three kids! luckily, they'll all be in strollers, so my shoulder won't snap off from the weight of the books lol.

Can't wait to see how they go over once we're using them & I can finally show them to the kids


----------



## jeno19

ZoeisMommy said:


> The link to my design thread is in this thread and can also be found in my posts  I email the additional pages to everyone who requests...just provide your email on my thread or PM me.



hi ZoeisMommy ! I would love the additional pages! I can't send you a PM since i'm new to the forum. I hope you will read this post and be able to send me the pages. 

Thanks! 
Jenny 
jennydiamond19 (at) yahoo (dot) com


----------



## Castle Pixie

Hi there can someone send me the additional pages. We leave in 41days.......soooo excited! My address is bfwood at sympatico dot ca.


----------



## DVCGail

Great idea.  I am going to try one out on my next trip.


----------



## grandmatotwo

emilily88 said:


> Has anyone done the thing where you get autographs on the picture frame matte instead of in a book? Cute idea



We did the matted picture frame on our disney cruise and I love it. Have it hanging in my sons room.


----------



## Luv0fDisney

One year i brought an apron from Wal-Mart's craft department for characters to sign for my friends birthday. I got her two pins that i put on the apron next to the signature of the corresponding character.


----------



## Alyanna77

FYI: There's a new version coming out on 6/3/14!

It has a picture of Anna & Elsa on the cover, so it should be updated until the next unique (non-sequel/prequel/remake) movie comes out. It also has all of the Pixar characters. I bought 2 for my kids to take on our trip this Sept/Oct.


----------



## kinley10

Alyanna77 said:


> FYI: There's a new version coming out on 6/3/14!  It has a picture of Anna & Elsa on the cover, so it should be updated until the next unique (non-sequel/prequel/remake) movie comes out. It also has all of the Pixar characters. I bought 2 for my kids to take on our trip this Sept/Oct.



Thank you!!


----------



## dreamit

The new versions can be pre-ordered on Amazon. I can't wait to receive ours in June!


----------



## pjeanes24

I can't pm anyone because I have not posted enough to send messages. Could someone email me any extra pages they have created, I would be so grateful.  Please pm, it will not let me post my email address


----------



## pjeanes24

my email is paigejeanes at gmail dot com


----------



## saleshopper

We are going to Disneyland in 3 weeks and I really want to use this book.  Since the new one is coming out in June, I cannot seem to locate at a decent price the 2009 version.  Has anyone found this book lately?  I would be willing to buy an unused one from anyone.  Thanks!


----------



## gipatty

Has anyone done the new Disney Jr. character pages as additions to the book?
I found Sofia the First but am having trouble locating someone who can make the Doc McStuffins and Jake pages.


----------

